# Frugal All-inclusive Vacations



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone here has tips for getting the most value for all-inclusive vacations, or similar to southern... or simply hot and beautiful destinations. My fiancée and myself are the types who like to go lay on the beach and swim in the ocean. I'm trying to learn how to do this most cost effectively, and the best places to get some bang for your buck.

So far it seems like last minute deals on out of season dates on sites such as sunwing.ca have the best prices. Any tips on what to look for, what to be wary of for someone who is new to getaways?

Other ideas are appreciated as well.

I did a search and couldn't find many threads on the subject, but I'm terrible with the search function.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I like itravel2000.com, exitnow.ca, and selloffvacations.com for package deals. They pretty much seem to all carry the same inventory more or less. 

A 4* resort in Cuba is like a 3* resort anywhere else, I've been told. So if you're looking at Cuba and you're picky about the hotel, go one star up from what you'd normally do. 

The best deals can be had if you're willing to go at the last minute, but you can also book in advance if you prefer to nail down your preferred destination & dates.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I've never used them myself, but around 10 years ago I met a couple who placed bids on http://www.skyauction.com/vacation/caribbean-bahamas (or something similar)......they were retired and able to get up and go at the proverbial "moment's notice"......maybe check it out(?)


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

all inclusive is too sterile. just stay home...


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

I've used RedTag.ca for these. Then again, all inclusives suck.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I had booked a roulette AI package before through itravel2000. It basically displayed the country or location, in our case Varadero, and it guarantees a certain star rating, but you don't really know where you are staying until about a week or so before, they just find you a spot based on availability. I can't remember how much I paid, but we basically got 10 nights for what a fair deal on 7 nights would have been.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Oddly enough we usually use travel agent and always get the same package a bit cheaper than if we were to buy exactly the same package from online sites already mentioned.
We like all inclusive and usually have 2-3 relaxing days or just doing something around resort, and the rest book different trips and check out local flavours, AI definitely don't suck for us ;-).

IMO one thing to watch out for when getting cheapest options is to make sure that the weather matches your expectations, for example if you want to lay on the beach you may want to avoid Havana (and surroundings) in January, it just not going to be that warm, but you can still get good deals to Holquin or Dominican.

Can't wait for my next all inclusive in less than 4 weeks in Costa Rica ;-)


----------



## lifeliver (Aug 30, 2010)

If you are adventurous and budget minded then forget about all inclusive and just grab a flight to the country of choice and figure it out on your own. It is a lot cheaper and a much more rewarding experience.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

lifeliver said:


> If you are adventurous and budget minded then forget about all inclusive and just grab a flight to the country of choice and figure it out on your own. It is a lot cheaper and a much more rewarding experience.


Please kindly provide samples of such vacation which would include flight, taxes, food, transportation and be on the very nice beach in the hot climate for $500 per person or under. All inclusive are available for that, if organizing it all by myself and getting it much cheaper is an option I would be very interested to know how it can be done.

Thank you.


----------



## lifeliver (Aug 30, 2010)

I went to Panama with my girlfriend for 16 days last november and it cost us $1000 each including everything (even a car for a few days). Mind you I stayed in backpacker hostels and cooked the majority of my meals but I got to travel around the entire country and actually experience a different culture. In a resort you are stuck behind a wall with other North Americans who are too lazy and too scared to get out and explore on their own. 

I went in the off-season so my flight was only $300 taxes in so that is why it was so cheap. If you want a beautiful getaway for a good price, I highly suggest Costa Rica. The infrastructure is very tourist friendly and enough people speak English to make it easy to get around. The beaches there are simply breathtaking. 

Thats just my 2 cents... everyones experience is different.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

lifeliver said:


> I went to Panama with my girlfriend for 16 days last november and it cost us $1000 each including everything (even a car for a few days).* Mind you I stayed in backpacker hostels and cooked the majority of my meals *but I got to travel around the entire country and actually experience a different culture.* In a resort you are stuck behind a wall with other North Americans who are too lazy and too scared to get out and explore on their own.
> *.


That's great, sounds like a great vacation, however OP said the following:



jcgd said:


> *My fiancée and myself are the types who like to go lay on the beach and swim in the ocean*. I'm trying to learn how to do this most cost effectively, .


and I wonder if people actually read what OP questions are? He is after lazy time on the beach and you are talking about quite the opposite ;-), while others tell him to stay home or that is sucks.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I like various types of vacations but all-inclusives have their place. Sometimes when a couple has been scheduled to the max with work, commuting and kid's schedules it is just nice to be pampered for a week. No cooking, dishes and having mojitos served to you on the beach surrounded by palm trees. Not my definition of something the "sucks".

As for where to go, right now there are a lot of deals if you don't mind the summer heat. The best bang for your buck, if you're not too much of a foodie, is probably a 5 star in Cuba.


----------

